# Woo Hoo!!! Loaded my own Screensavers!!



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It's really more of a moral victory, as I've now been working on it more than an hour.  I think Lola just finally gave up.  
Either way....

Should I be concerned that all of the other screen savers now seem to be gone?  I mean, I was going to ask how to offload them anyway, but I fear they are lurking somewhere, waiting to pounce.

Also, if anyone has tips on how to resize an image to full screen, I'm all ears.  So to speak.

~robin


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

1) You named your Kindle.

2) You named your kindle after a DEMON FROM HELL

3) You hacked your demonic Kindle ("The power of Christ compels you!")

All I can offer you is a towel to wipe off the split-pea soup.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, don't be ridiculous.

I named my kindle after the Devil's assistant.  There's an enormous difference.

But I appreciate the offer of a towel.  That was both cool and froody.


~robin


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Not to mention hoopy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> It's really more of a moral victory, as I've now been working on it more than an hour. I think Lola just finally gave up.
> Either way....
> 
> Should I be concerned that all of the other screen savers now seem to be gone? I mean, I was going to ask how to offload them anyway, but I fear they are lurking somewhere, waiting to pounce.
> ...


The other screensavers are built into your system, but are overridden by custom screensavers. There is a way to bring them back, but you have to get rid of all your custom ones, and since you don't want the originals anyway, I won't tell you.

Before you do the alt-shift-0 to save an image as a screensaver, you need to do press Alt-F to view them in full screen.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had my decal girl skin for a while, and I loaded the screensaver onto my Kindle but had not been able to get it to save as a screensaver.  Until this morning.  I searched, found Betsy's tips, and it is now my screensaver.  I thought I'd bump this thread up for the new folks receiving their Kindles. 
Thanks Betsy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I also took the plunge and added my new screensaver of the Hobbit House (thank you Bacardi Jim) following the instructions from Leslie's FAQ at the top of Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting.  Thank you Leslie for making the instructions so specific and easy to follow - only took about five minutes.  My Kindle, Radar (wish I had a M.A.S.H. picture of Radar to add), did freeze up when I finished, but a hard reset fixed all!  I am not real proficient with the workings of the computer, but anyone wanting to try should not be afraid!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim - I love you (please everyone, don't tell my husband)!!!  I am leaving the boards to download now.  Radar is my Kindle because we are from Ottumwa, Iowa and while he is quiet and shy, he provides the materials I need almost before I think of them!

Chris


----------

